# Doe any of the hair growth stuff really work ?



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Pretty amazing for me as l've always had very thick hair even on top but , it's thinning on top lately and l've probably got about 1/3 the hair l use to have only 4yrs ago.
lt could be the stress of this last few years, the most stressful of my whole life ever , no way to know l guess.

Does any of the stuff out there actually work ?
Have you or anyone you know had any success with any of it ?


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

whitehawk said:


> Pretty amazing for me as l've always had very thick hair even on top but , it's thinning on top lately and l've probably got about 1/3 the hair l use to have only 4yrs ago.
> lt could be the stress of this last few years, the most stressful of my whole life ever , no way to know l guess.
> 
> Does any of the stuff out there actually work ?
> Have you or anyone you know had any success with any of it ?


One way to test whether it is related to stress is to treat the stress. Depressingly, the hippyish methods work, i.e. meditation, yoga, sleep and exercise along with less TV and mobile phone apps.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I feel for you with the hair loss. I've been there. This year I went to bed one evening and woke up with a huge clump of hair missing. Turns out it was alopecia. I went to a dermatologist and he said it could take a year to come back or he could inject the spot with steroids. He did also mention that Rogaine works. This might be helpful to you. 

In any case I chose none of the above. After the appointment I came home and shaved my head. Been doing it every other day since. Bald is sexy baby!!!! Sometimes you just have to embrace it. Hopefully you can turn it around, but if it really starts going don't be one of those guys that holds on too long.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife worked for a dermatologist, and they recommended minoxidil products (brand name Rogaine) to most patients. 

A different class of drugs (Avodart, Propecia, and Proscar) also work for many, but can have devastating and permanent sexual side effects.


----------



## MSP (Feb 9, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> A different class of drugs (Avodart, Propecia, and Proscar) also work for many, but can have devastating and permanent sexual side effects.


Yes, don't use that stuff! Things may never get back to normal.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> A different class of drugs (Avodart, Propecia, and Proscar) also work for many, but can have devastating and permanent sexual side effects.


I have seen the commercials for those drugs and I always shake my head. For men the whole point of wanting their hair back is to regain their former appeal. What's the point of getting your hair mojo back if you can't use your ummmm equipment anymore?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

My hair stopped growing on my head. Now it's growing out my nose and ears.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> I have seen the commercials for those drugs and I always shake my head. For men the whole point of wanting their hair back is to regain their former appeal. What's the point of getting your hair mojo back if you can't use your ummmm equipment anymore?


Exactly! Sure, it's only a small percentage who suffer the worst side effects, but if you happen to one of those people, your life is ruined by something you took for _cosmetic _reasons. There are far safer things like minoxidil that work for most people, without the really nasty potential side effects.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Thound said:


> My hair stopped growing on my head. Now it's growing out my nose and ears.


It is so bad now that I no longer shave my nostrils. They have gone bald.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

man walks into a barber shop. Says to the barber..do you know anything that will grow hair back? and the barber says...the only thing I found from personal experiance to work with growing hair back is the juice from a womans pu$$y...and the customer say ....But your bald and the barber says yea......but I have one Heck of a mustash!!!!!!!!


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd been bald for 14 years now, from the age of 26, due to androgenic alopecia. Bald is sexy, only if u're confident with yourself.
Minoxidil was good, and works wonder if you take finasteride too. And taking finasteride did have sexual side effects.
Too bad DW never see bald as sexy, I'm sure she would love me more if I wasn't bald.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Ahh , l've still got heaps of hair but the top is much thinner. Lucky well for me anyway because l like having hair, you can't really tell though unless you look down from the top but hey , it has thinned a lot .

l was reading up a bit on stress after a few suggestions here. And the good news is for the stressed ones , they reckon if you can get yourself back on track emotionally and diet and get rid of the stress , stress hair loss recovers .
l'm meditation starting Monday :rofl::rofl:


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Horsa said:


> I'd been bald for 14 years now, from the age of 26, due to androgenic alopecia. Bald is sexy, only if u're confident with yourself.
> Minoxidil was good, and works wonder if you take finasteride too. And taking finasteride did have sexual side effects.
> Too bad DW never see bald as sexy, I'm sure she would love me more if I wasn't bald.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sorry to hear that your wife isn't a fan of the bald look. I guess I should feel lucky. Its only been three months but my wife loves rubbing my bald head. Hopefully my hair comes back though.


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Due to the title typo.

Doe, a deer, a female deer. Ray, a drop of golden sun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

When I first started thinning up top I looked into them. The box says one of the possible side effects is that you'll loose more hair initially, and that there's no guarantee that regrowth will occur. So, there's a chance of using hair regrowth stuff and all that will happen is that you loose more hair instead. No thanks. Don't want to risk it.


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> A different class of drugs (Avodart, Propecia, and Proscar) also work for many, but can have *devastating and permanent* sexual side effects.


whaaaaat?, that is too much to ask in exchange for hair


----------



## Jambri (Mar 19, 2013)

Vitamin E


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

Rogaine works for me, but you have to keep using it or you get thin/bald again in a couple of months.

I also find that if I use it for more than 3 or 4 months without a break (2-4 weeks or so before I notice it thinning out again), I get a scalp rash.

It generally works OK, but it ends up costing a bit of money over the course of a year.


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Cloaked said:


> Due to the title typo.
> 
> Doe, a deer, a female deer. Ray, a drop of golden sun!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




When l mess up l make sure it's for all to see :rofl:
Funny how you can't edit the Title .


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Thunder7 said:


> When I first started thinning up top I looked into them. The box says one of the possible side effects is that you'll loose more hair initially, and that there's no guarantee that regrowth will occur. So, there's a chance of using hair regrowth stuff and all that will happen is that you loose more hair instead. No thanks. Don't want to risk it.



Yeah l read something like that too , last thing you want !


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> Rogaine works for me, but you have to keep using it or you get thin/bald again in a couple of months.
> 
> I also find that if I use it for more than 3 or 4 months without a break (2-4 weeks or so before I notice it thinning out again), I get a scalp rash.
> 
> It generally works OK, but it ends up costing a bit of money over the course of a year.




Yeah l read up on it , pretty dear isn't it like you say over 12mths . Twice a day would be a bit of a drag after awhile too.


----------



## Applejuice (Feb 21, 2014)

Thound said:


> My hair stopped growing on my head. Now it's growing out my nose and ears.


Hahaha.. you're awesome Thound!

On the bright side, you'll never need a respirator or ear muffs any more! 



Horsa said:


> I'd been bald for 14 years now, from the age of 26, due to androgenic alopecia. Bald is sexy, only if u're confident with yourself.
> Minoxidil was good, and works wonder if you take finasteride too. And taking finasteride did have sexual side effects.
> Too bad DW never see bald as sexy, I'm sure she would love me more if I wasn't bald.


She's probably too preoccupied lusting after Bruce Willis!


----------

